# What are you bringing to the meeting?



## molurus73 (Apr 15, 2005)

Just curious what everyone will be bringing to the meeting? Hopefully Matt will remember the leftover sodas and snack mix. And the $1000's of dollars worth of stuff that he has fronted for everyone. 

If anyone has any Alternanthera reineckii, Heteranthera zosterifolia, glosso, or moss of some sort, I wold be interested. I have some cool stuff to trade or if you have tons, free is always nice.  

Also, bring lots of ideas to talk about. We just have to talk quietly because the boss works tonight and tomorrow night so she will be napping behind closed doors.


----------



## EcleckticGirl (Jul 26, 2005)

I am bringing driftwood for Sean and anyone else with long tanks to look over.

I am hoping Erik remembers HC and B. japonica for me. Anyone with a few stems of L. aromatica would be fondly thanked too.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I will bring the leftover sodas to the meeting ;-) along with all of the other goods we have ordered since the last meeting. 

I hope everyone remembered to turn their clocks back 1 hour last night and replace the batteries in their smoke detectors!

You may want to be prepared for some folks to get there early Jim


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

I don't have any HC that's not covered in thread algae. If you don't care about that, I can bring some for you, Dineen. Otherwise, it's probably best to wait until the November meeting when I can bring something of higher quality. I'll be getting all my CO2 stuff today, so that will certainly help. I will be bringing some B. japonica, L. aromatica, C. balansae, and maybe some moss.


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

For all of those involved in the sand order. Please see the pricing breakdown per individual at the following link:

http://home.cinci.rr.com/fishtanks/swoape/SubstrateOrders.htm

Click on the Sand tab at the bottom left of the browser.

For the October meeting, I'd prefer a check for the amount of the sand only, since that is what we have in hand. The "estimate" for the pending Soilmaster order is included in the link as well as the estimated total for the entire substate. Not a bad deal once everything comes together. For what I usually put in my tanks, I'll be 2 tanks for the price of one.


----------

